# Gartenteich in Istrien



## krniCat (4. Feb. 2017)

Hi, habe mich gerade erst angemeldet, nachdem ich viele interessante Beiträge gelesen habe. Vielleicht kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben. Ich möchte einen Gartenteich (6x4x1) in Istrien bauen. Im Internet finde ich jede Menge Infos, aber einige Fragen sind noch offen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Teichen in mediterranen Ländern? Die Temperaturen sind dort anders als in Deutschland, daher bin ich etwas unsicher ob das Teichprojekt verwirklicht werden kann. Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## troll20 (4. Feb. 2017)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen,
darf man fragen was es für ein Teich werden soll?
Denn mit 1m tiefe könnt es für Fische im Sommer ganz schön warm werden.


----------



## krniCat (4. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Rene,
danke für deine Frage; wir müssen in den Fels und das ist teuer. Fische sollen nicht so viel rein, ein paar Mückenfresser, die Wärme vertragen, (Goldorfen, __ Moderlieschen, etc). Schwerpunkt liegt auf Pflanzen. Wir haben eher hartes Wasser.
LG Ruth


----------



## troll20 (5. Feb. 2017)

Bei __ Moderlieschen kenn ich mich nicht aus aber siehe hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/moderlieschen.41989/
und hier: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moderlieschen
wo u.a. steht: Die Wassertemperatur sollte jedoch nicht wesentlich über 20 Grad Celsius steigen,
Goldorfen / Orfen oder auch __ Aland mögen auch nicht wirklich Temeraturen über 20°C nach meinen Erfahrungen, vor allem mögen sie viel Sauerstoff und Strömung.
siehe auch hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/aland.41953/
und da steht glaub auch der wichtigste Hinweis überhaupt: siehe mögen Schwimmraum also viel mehr als dein Teich bieten könnte 

Wie sehen denn die Winterbedingungen in deiner Region aus?


----------



## krniCat (5. Feb. 2017)

Danke René, die Links waren hilfreich, dann wird`s wohl ein Teich ohne Fische (vielleicht ein paar __ Goldfisch für die Kinder).
Im Winter hat es nur ein paar Minusgrade, maximal eine dünne Eisschicht. Wir haben als Technik folgendes vorgesehen: Oase FiltoClearset 30000, weil wir einen kleinen (ca. 3 m langen) Bachlauf planen. Zusätzlich einen SwimSkim 25 und ein Aquarium Fountainset 1000. Das sollte unserer Meinung nach für genügend klares und sauerstoffreiches Wasser, auch an heißen Tagen, reichen.
Hast du noch andere Ideen?

LG Ruth


----------



## Lion (5. Feb. 2017)

krniCat schrieb:


> Hallo Rene,
> danke für deine Frage; wir müssen in den Fels und das ist teuer.
> LG Ruth



hallo Ruth,
wie René schreibt, 1m Tiefe ist nicht viel aber
vieleicht kannst Du den Teich erhöhen und somit an Tiefe gewinnen !
dieses dürfte dann nicht sehr teuer sein oder ?

Fotos als Info wären super.
LG. Leon


----------



## krniCat (5. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Leon,
Fotos gibt es noch nicht, weil wir erst im Stadium der Planung sind. Den Teich erhöhen geht leider nicht, sonst sind wir über dem Niveau der Terrasse. Das würde nicht so gut aussehen. Jetzt haben wir doch zwei Fotos gemacht. Wie man sieht, regnet es gerade. Zur Erklärung: Der Teich soll in diese Hausecke (abgesteckt durch die Schnüre) integriert werden. Über den Teich soll zum Eingang ein Holzsteg führen. Wir haben im Sommer ab Mittag Sonne bis ca. 19 Uhr. Wir überlegen auch eine Beschattung mit Hilfe von Sonnensegeln .

LG Ruth


----------



## Lion (5. Feb. 2017)

hallo Ruth,
sieht doch schonmal gut aus und das ganze wird den Garten ganz toll aufwerten.
Überlege doch bitte, ob Ihr nicht etwas tiefer gehen wollt, auch wenn es in Steinböden
viel mehr Arbeit ist, es lohnt sich, denn im Nachhinein ist es sehr schwierig und viel viel mehr Arbeit, wenn
man so etwas nachbessern will.  Es muß ja nicht die ganze Teichfläche auf diese Tiefe
gebracht werden, ich bevorzuge einen Stufenteich. 
Der Holzsteg und die Segel bieten Dir bereits eine gute Beschattung für den Teich
und evtl. auch für Euch. (Deine Terrasse)
Freue mich dann auf weitere Infos / Fotos und wünsche ein gutes Gelingen.
Beste Grüße
Léon


----------



## krniCat (5. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Léon,

Danke für die lieben Wünsche; werden den Tipp mit mehr Tiefe berücksichtigen, führt wohl kein Weg daran vorbei. Wir werden über unseren Fortschritt berichten.

LG Ruth


----------



## troll20 (5. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Ruth,


troll20 schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn die Winterbedingungen in deiner Region aus?


kannst du die Frage noch beantworten?
Die nächste Frage wäre dann nach dem Profil vom Teich. Wie Leon ja schon vorgeschlagen hat wäre es auch mit nur einem Teilbereich mit über 1m tiefe, für Fische ein wesentliches Plus, was die Temperatur frage angeht. Ein kleiner Bachlauf kann auch für zusätzlich Sauerstoff sorgen.
Da sowas auch angetrieben werden muss , kann / muss man ja eine Pumpe einsetzen, welche dann auch noch einen Filter beschicken kann ..........
Aber von Orfen würde ich weiterhin Abstand halten. Vor allem weil die extrem scheu sind und wenn da jemand über die Brücke Stiefelt, wo sollen die noch hin flüchten?


----------



## krniCat (5. Feb. 2017)

Hi René,

Danke für deine Tipps.

Wie schon weiter oben erwähnt, kann es im Winter bis max. -6 Grad haben, dass sorgt für eine dünne Eisschicht. Von Orfen haben wir bereits Abstand genommen, nachdem wir gesehen haben, wie groß die werden. Wir werden, außer ein paar Goldfischen, keine anderen Fische einsetzen.


----------



## Zacky (5. Feb. 2017)

krniCat schrieb:


> außer ein paar Goldfischen



Die würde ich auch nicht nehmen, da ich finde, dass sie sich zu schnell zu sehr vermehren.


----------



## krniCat (5. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Zacky,

Danke für den Hinweis bezüglich der Goldfische. Kennst du eine Alternative, kleine Fische, die warmes Wasser aushalten?  In der Koi - Liga können und wollen wir nicht mitspielen.

LG Ruth


----------



## Zacky (5. Feb. 2017)

Nein, sorry. Ich bin auf dem Gebiet nun auch nicht so bewandert, um da vernüftige Empfehlungen auszusprechen, denke aber, dass gerade __ Kleinfische wie __ Moderlieschen oder Elritzen schon die günstigste Wahl wären. Viele Sorten sind die europäischen Wetterbedingungen gewöhnt und die kleineren Fische machen bestimmt auch weniger Dreck und somit Arbeit. Da hält sich auch der Filteraufwand bzw. überhaupt der technische Bedarf sicher in Grenzen.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Feb. 2017)

krniCat schrieb:


> Kennst du eine Alternative, kleine Fische, die warmes Wasser aushalten?


Goldelrizen wenn es ein bisschen Bund sein soll. 
Oder Rundschwanzmacropoden. Die können, wenn es mal sehr warm wird und es eng mit dem Sauerstoff wird atmosphärische Luft atmen. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/nz-chinesischer-makropode-macropodus-ocellatus.43178/


----------



## krniCat (6. Feb. 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis, werden wir uns überlegen.


----------



## dizzzi (6. Feb. 2017)

krniCat schrieb:


> ...dann wird`s wohl ein Teich ohne Fische (vielleicht ein paar __ Goldfisch für die Kinder)...
> 
> LG Ruth


Sind Goldfische keine Fische? Man lernt nicht aus. .-)

Lg

Udo


----------



## marcus18488 (6. Feb. 2017)

Habt ihr massiven Fels oder brüchige Steinanhäufungen?


----------



## krniCat (6. Feb. 2017)

Wir haben brüchigen Kalkstein, trotzdem muss ein Bagger mit Meißel den Aushub erledigen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Feb. 2017)

Hi Ruth,

wir haben hier auch jemanden mit nem Teich mitten im Mittelmeer (auf Pharos, ner griechischen Insel). Leider war Elfriede schon ne Weile net mehr aktiv

mit den "normalen"  kleinen Teichfischen die das Gro der hier aktiven in ihren mitteleuropäischen Teichen hat (__ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge, Gründlinge, Goldelritzen, Regenbogenelritzen) siehts da unten jedenfalls Mau aus. Da kommen nur Fische aus subtropischen Klimaten in Frage die sauerstoffarmes Wasser gut vertragen.

__ Aphanius wären die typischen Fische für solche Gewässer (einige kommen ja auch in den mediteranen Küstengebieten von Spanien, Südfrankreich, Italien, Kroatien, Serbien, Albanien, Griechenland vor). Die ernähren sich von Algen, Aufwuchs, Kleinkrebsen und Mückenlarven.
Daneben gingen natürlich auch die schon erwähnten Macropodus ocellatus (wobei es da unten auch die ganz "normalen" Paradiesfische (Macropodus opercularis) über den Winter schaffen könnten). Kardinalsfische, ect


----------



## krniCat (9. Feb. 2017)

Danke, das ist ein wirklich guter  Tipp!


----------



## marcus18488 (10. Feb. 2017)

Wir haben bei uns auch brüchigen Kalkstein gemischt mit massiven Felsbrocken. 
Ein Bagger mit Meiselvorsatz schafft da in kurzer Zeit sehr viel. Bei meinem ersten Teich war in Ca 6 Stunden alles erledigt. Bei der Erweiterung nochmals Ca 8 Stunden. 
Aber das ganze hat auch Vorteile: man muss keine Steine kaufen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Feb. 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Wir haben bei uns auch brüchigen Kalkstein gemischt mit massiven Felsbrocken.
> Ein Bagger mit Meiselvorsatz schafft da in kurzer Zeit sehr viel
> Aber das ganze hat auch Vorteile: man muss keine Steine kaufen



Hi Ruth,

da Kalksteinschichten sich ja auch einigermaßen in schöne gleichmäßige Brocken (recht gleichmäßig dick) "spalten" läßt kann man mit den "Steinen" auch leicht eine Trockenmauer rund um den geplanten Teich ziehen und ihn so auch etwas als Hochteich aus dem Boden herausziehen (bekommt dann mehr Tiefe)


----------

